# Cần bán Máy chủ Server DELL R530



## Thanhly247 (24 Tháng năm 2021)

Máy chủ Server Dell R530
CPU: 01x CPU Intel Xeon CPU E5-2620 v4 2.10 GHZ 8 core
RAM: 48 GB (03x 16gb Samsung DDR4 bus 2133 MHZ
HDD: 04 x 1 TB ( Ổ DELL SATA 1TB 3.5)
PSU: 02 x 495w
Card mạng : 4 port 1gb Raid controler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





erc H730mini

Máy chủ hàng có sẵn giá tốt Chuyên phân phối các mặt hàng server - Ổ cứng - Switch
Uy tín - Chất lượng
Ae có nhu cầu các dòng máy, cấu hình cao vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp


----------

